
The "moneyball" strategy is the future for venture capital firms - phreeza
http://venturevillage.eu/vc-moneyball?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturevillage+%28VentureVillage%29
======
pcrh
The article doesn't contain much information on what this "moneyball" actually
is.

[Also, the author might like to know that saving powerpoint files as png files
(i.e. "save as" then select .png from pull-down), rather than taking
screenshots gives a more readable result.]

~~~
toddh
The core moneyball idea, for me at least, was identifying an undervalued
potentially winning strategy with the help of data and then using data to
identify players to best cary out that strategy. Interestingly, in baseball,
the A's are back to a homerun hitting strategy because moneyball caused their
original strategy of getting on base to become overvalued, leaving other
market opportunities. So avoiding homeruns wasn't really the core idea. And it
should be noted the As have never won with this strategy. They won with
steroid taking supermen.

------
runarb
"Data driven selection model" sounds nice and all, but it is hard to quantify
something as abstract as an early stage start-up. Many companies are barely
more than a couple of guys and an idea...

Compared to Warren Buffett that mostly invests on stocks, something that can
easily be broken down to mere numbers.

------
alexcovic
Every little bit helps, especially when talking about something as abstract.
Besides, most investors do try to get as much data on the team background,
market, etc in their decision process.

Of course, i don't expect software algo's to choose startups for investment
(like they mostly do with stocks) any time soon.

